# murray leisure tour



## hotrod (Sep 30, 2015)

what can you tell me about a murray leisure tour  10 speed? can not find much info on the net. seems like a decent qulity bike.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 30, 2015)

Decent quality for an occasional ride but I wouldn't pile any serious mileage on it. I'm assuming it has those awful Falcon components on it. Sounds like an 80s-90s era bike to me.


----------



## hotrod (Sep 30, 2015)

has shimano components dia comp brakes, troxel seat. i was thinking 70s


----------



## hotrod (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## partsguy (Sep 30, 2015)

Oohh that's better. I thought it was a shotty 80s roadbike. This looks like some of the old Columbia Tourists I have fixed up and sold. Great bikes for commuters and very popular on college campuses.

It has a BMA/6 sticker, which puts it between 1971-'77 or '78.


----------

